# Profibusteilnehmer selber Bauen



## Johannes F (18 September 2007)

ich bin gerade dabei einen profibus teilnehmer selber zu bauen, habe mir mal alle telegramme von einer sps zu einem DP/DP-koppler mitgeloggt und antworte der sps genauso wie mein muster slave.mein problem ist nur das die sps nicht so richtig mit meinen daten zurecht kommt. kann mit jemand mal einen log von einer profibus verbindung zur verfügung stellen? ich benötige die komplette zeit ab dem zeitpunkt des einschalten's bis zum fertigen kommunikations aufbau.ich vermute das ich noch ein timing problem habe. danke
by


----------



## ge_org (18 September 2007)

Warum willst Du einen Profibusteilnehmer selberbauen?
Was kann er (soll er können), was andere nicht schon jetzt können.
Ich glaub Siemens vertreibt sogar einen Evaluierungskit.
Du kannst auch der Nutzerorganisation beitreten, die werden Dir das Protokoll mit Sicherheit zukommen lassen.

Georg


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2007)

vielleicht hilft dies
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=13454
http://www.htw-dresden.de/fe/labor/mikror/projects/pb_slave/PB_Text.html
Thomas


----------



## poppycock (19 September 2007)

*Infos zum Projekt von der HTW Dresden...*

Hallo,

ich wollte mir auch einen PB-Teilnehmer mit einem Mikrocontroller selber bauen, habe aber schon, bevor ich mit der Hardwarebastelei anfing, das Projekt aus Zeitmangel eingestellt.
Ich habe _damals_ einige Infos von den PB-Interface-Machern des folgenden Links bekommen:



thomass5 schrieb:


> http://www.htw-dresden.de/fe/labor/mikror/projects/pb_slave/PB_Text.html



*Frage: *_Gibt es eine Erweiterung dieses Projektes oder ist auf der Website der finale  Stand zu sehen?_
*Antwort: *Das Ganze war eine Projektarbeit im Rahmen unseres Studiums. Das Projekt war  mit diesem Stand abgeschlossen.

*Frage: *_Besteht die Möglichkeit das Profibus-Interface an eine SPS zu koppeln? Wenn ja,  gibt es ein Beispiel?_
*Antwort: *So was haben wir nicht realisiert. Ich kann Dir da leider auch nicht viel  helfen, da ich mich mit SPS nicht auskenne.

Johannes F, ich will dich nicht entmutigen, mit dem gewissen Ehrgeiz wirst du bestimmt_ irgendwie _eine Verbindung zwischen deinem Mikrocontroller und der SPS mittels PB *ohne Fehler* aufbauen. Da das Protokoll bekannt ist (?) und nur ein Timing-Problem besteht, ist das Licht am anderen Ende des Tunnels schon zu sehen!

Ich wollte dir nur mehr Infos zum Projekt von der HTW Dresden geben.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Johannes F (19 September 2007)

ein kumpel von mir ist gerade dabei sein haus zu renovieren und da der keine lust auf tausend schalter und regler hat kommt eine 315-2dp zum einsatz von hier wird die komplette heizung, rollos, fernster, licht (auch dimmen) … gesteuert. des weiteren bekommt sie noch einen onlinezugang mit visu und so.
ein anderer kumpel programmiert kleine msp’s, diese werden dann über profibus an der sps hängen. die msp’s sind in schalterdosen eingebaut mit einem kleinen display, tasten, temp.sensor und ir-empfänger.
die dp-kommunikation soll dann einfach per E/A erfolgen,jeder msp bekommt 32byte E/A.

hat jemand evtl. mal einen kompletten log mit amprolyser oder profibusmonitor gemacht?
bräuchte die daten mal zur kontrolle von unseren telegrammen, gibt es irgendwo genaue info’s über das timing? 
evtl. hat jemand mal mit einem logikanalysator etwas mitgelogt.


----------



## poppycock (19 September 2007)

**abo**

Hallo Johannes F,

ich habe leider keinen Log von einer Profibus-Verbindung bzw. vom Verbindungsaufbau parat, aber das Projekt mit den MSP's hört sich wirklich sehr gut an!

Du hast wieder mein Interesse an so einem Selbstbauprojekt geweckt, darum wünsche ich dir/euch viel Erfolg und keine Rückschläge!
Ich werde das Thema weiter verfolgen und hoffe auf positive Berichte! 

Dir kann sicherlich ein anderer User helfen! Sorry, dass ich es nicht kann... *grmpf*
Wenn das Projekt erfolgreich umgesetzt wurde, wirst du die Hard- und Software veröffentlichen oder wird daraus dann ein kommerzielles Produkt?

Viel Erfolg,
poppycock


----------



## Zottel (19 September 2007)

Einen Log habe ich leider auch nicht. Die beste frei zugängliche Dokumentation über Protokoll und Timing, die ich kenne, war von Prof. Max Felser, der hier im Forum auch schon mal gepostet hat.
Leider kann ich sie gerade nicht finden. Google mal nach Felser und Profibus.
Wenn es nur für deinen Kumpel ist, würde ich mal überlegen, statt der SPS auch so einen Mikrocontroller für den Master zu nehmen, erstens ist es billiger als ne S7, zweitens kannst du deinen 2-Draht-Bus selbst gestalten und auf Schnittstellen wie I2C zurückgreifen oder mit HF über die vorhandenen Installationsleitungen gehen.
Für eine professionelle Verwertung bleibt zu bedenken, daß solange deine Software-Lösung nicht als PB-kompatibel zertifiziert ist (keine Ahnung, ob das möglich ist), irgendwelche Probleme sicher immer zuerst bei deinem Slave gesucht werden.


----------



## Markus (19 September 2007)

müssen für profibusknoten nicht lizenzgebühren bezahlt werden?

es gibt fertige asics für profibus, drauflöten und gut ist.

wieviele teilnhmer sollen da dran? die sind bei profibus auf 32 pro segment begrenzt - ist aber eine rein phyisikalisch grenze.
ansonsten ist bei 128 pro master ende.

wie zottel schon gemeint hat, wenn ihr schon das basteln anfangt, dann doch gleich alles.
vielleicht bin ich ja zu industriealisiert, aber ich halte generell nix von solchen bastelsachen, schon garnicht im haus. wer soll das in 30 jahren warten?
wären konventionelle profibus e/a von siemens, beckhoff oder wago keine alternative? ich rede von et200 und busklemmen.

bzw. überhaupt für die gebäudeautomatisierung hat beckhoff super sachen.

ich finde es falsch sich auf "315-2dp" und "profibus" festzulegen weil man das mal gehört hat.
wenn gebastelt werden soll, warum sich dann an den profibus bzw. die cpu binden?


----------



## Johannes F (20 September 2007)

das projekt wird nie ein kommerzielles werden, die s7 haben wie einfach genommen weil sie schon da war. eigentlich nimmt man ja für solche hausinstallationen EIB oder so zeugs, nur davon halte ich nix mehr. habe schon einige große projekte mit EIB gemach und bin vollkommen enttäuscht von dem zeug, ist was für dosen gipser. von der arbeit kenne ich halt die s7 und hier hat man alle freiheitsgrade. auch die VISU ist schnell zusammengebaut, gerade mit online zugang. 
ja das mit einer et200 ist auch keine problem aber die hat kein display, kein 32byte für daten, keien temp-sensor und auch keinen ir-sensor. da diese sachen eh schwer sind mit einer s7 abzudecken kommt hier der msp zum einsatz.
fals das mit der profibus sache nix wird kommt ein rs484 cp zum einsatz, wobei es aber echt schön wäre wenn man mal so einen slave selber bauen könnte. die telegramme sind ja keine hexerei.


----------



## poppycock (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Johannes F,

mich würde interessieren, wie weit das Projekt mit dem Selbstbau-PB mittels MSP ist. Hat es mittlerweile geklappt oder gibt es immer noch Schwierigkeiten mit der Verbindung?

Wenn das PB-Projekt nun funktionieren sollte, gibt es dann auch eine Veröffentlichung von der Hard- und Software? Wäre klasse!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Johannes F (29 Januar 2008)

so wollte mal den aktuellen status bekannt geben.
-> also das ding funzt seit anfang dezember, hat zwar etwas gedauert aber mit einem oszi und einer guten doku ist der profibus kein problem mehr.
-> haben die diagnose sachen erstmal vernachlässigt
-> der msp meldet sich sogar viel viel schneller wieder an der cpu an als ein dp/dp-koppler, welchen wir als vorlage genommen haben.
das projekt ist noch nicht abgeschlossen da die wohnung eigentlch immer noch eine baustelle ist. 

z.z. schreibe ich einige bausteine wie z.b. einen wecker, dimmer, rollosteuerung … . die ersten entwürfe für eine visu sind auch schon fertig, hier wird wincc flex eingesetzt um später online von überall darauf zugreifen zu können.
ein kumpel ist gerade mit dem aufbau der profibus module beschäftigt. die module werden mit einem 2x40 seg.display, ir, temp und vier tastern ausgestattet sein. sie werden dann in die normalen schalterdosen eingebaut und die bildrahmen der schalter entsprechend ausgefräst will mal versuchen einige bilder von ihm zubekommen. 


später mehr :-D


----------



## Johannes F (4 August 2008)

wollte mal wieder einen bericht posten.
der kumpel welcher den msp und die hardware entwickelt, hat im mikrocontroller forum gepostet, hier der link
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/106174
es ist nun auch eine audio schnittstelle mit gong und ein 230V mehrkanaldimmer mit profibus anschluss realisiert worden.

das ganze ist immer noch nicht im einsatz, es muss erst die wohnung fertig sein.


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2008)

Dolle Sache, wirklich. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Burlibua (20 August 2008)

Würde in deiner Stelle mal Mikropascal und Pic Controller ansehen gibts fertige 
Kommunikation in Pascal für RS485 LCD Anzeigen Serielle Schnittstellen und so
Und außerdem ist es ein wenig Übung für S7 SCL

mfG Burlibua


----------



## Johannes F (21 August 2008)

danke für die info's, hast du auch einen link oder so für mich? gerne auch PN
hatte schon den großen suchriesen bemüht aber nix gefunden


----------



## Johannes F (26 August 2008)

hier gibt es ein bild von der "SPS-AudioControl" sie dient zur umschaltung von audio signalen für die deckenbeschallung der räume. hier ist auch ein gong integriert für die haustür oder so. ansonsten gibt's dann noch die dimmersteuerung, diese ist noch nicht ganz fertig aufgebaut.

der erste langzeit test von der SPS-Remote verlief ohne profibus fehler und das mitloggen des temperatursensors war auch io.

:TOOL:


----------



## edison (26 August 2008)

RESPEKT,
da steckt Arbeit drin.
Macht einen sehr professionellen Eindruck.

Sehr schönes Projekt - von den Displays im Schaltergehäuse könnte ich auch welche gebrauchen.
Hab schon überlegt bei meiner Heimautomatisierung die Raumtemperatur über eine Fernbedienung (Betty) vorzugeben.


----------



## Johannes F (26 August 2008)

hi edison, also bei unserer version wird die temp direkt am display gemessen. wie gut oder schlecht das später mal im eingebauten zustand funktioniert, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
eine temp. mit der fernbedienung vorgeben ist bei uns nicht realisiert dafür kann man die soll temp. direkt am display einschtellen. man auch noch viele andere dinge von dort einstellen. verschiedene wecker, rollo.... naja halt alles was man so braucht. eine genaue projekt vorstellung wird noch folgen.


----------



## Homer79 (26 August 2008)

Hallo,

von mir auch fetten Respekt für das Projekt und die Hardware.
Die Schalter sehen wirklich sehr prof. aus.
Ist auch alles ne super Idee!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Johannes F (14 November 2008)

so mal wieder ein bild, mittlerweile ist auch eine sehr umfangreiche profibusdiagnose für den dimmer uns die audioschnittstelle integriert.

:TOOL:


----------



## Johannes F (27 November 2008)

habe bei mir auf dem pc noch einen log gefunden, er ist von unserer letzten profibus messung, die will ich natürlich keinem vorenthalten. adr.2 war die cpu, adr.6 und adr.7 waren unsere selber gebauten profibus slaves.


----------



## Johannes F (9 Dezember 2008)

der erste test des dimmers ist erforgreich verlaufen.
technische daten:
ausgelegt ist er für 6 kanäle a 500W. geschaltet wird per MOSFET, und somit unabhängig ob phasenan- oder abschnitt. jeder kanal hat auch noch einen temperatursensor drauf.

:TOOL:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Johannes,

vielleicht solltest du doch noch einmal über eine Vermarktung nachdenken? Ich suche gerade etwas in der Art für ca. 70 Einzelraumregelungen. Temperatur-Sollwerteingabe, Istwert-Messung und Anzeige + zwei analoge Ausgänge.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Johannes F (11 Dezember 2008)

hi onkel,
ja hatten auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht. eine richtige vermarktung ist nicht gans so einfach wegen "RoHS" & co.
evtl. werden wir es als baussatz mal zusammenstellen.
die funktionen die du sichst haben wir intigriert 
-aktuelle temp raum
-aktuelle temp 2 (evtl. fußbodenheizung)
-soll temp.
-ir-empfänger
-glaube noch schaltzeiten für rollo's und so.

nur die analogen ausgänge fehlen, was hast du damit vor?
evtl. kann ich mal ein bild über unsere menü struktur erstellen und hier zeigen.

ich muss gleich dazusagen das wir leider immer noch nicht das ganze in einer wohnung testen konnten. wie habe bis jetzt nur einen dauertest über 2monate auf dem schreibtisch hinter uns, hier wollten wir die profibusschnittstelle mal im dauertest laufen lassen, alles ok 
ich denke anfang nächsten jahres (bis ostern) werden wir eine kompl. wohnung damit ausgerüstet haben.
bye


----------



## Johannes F (13 Dezember 2008)

so habe die info's zum menü von meinem kumpel der auch die hard- und software von den profibus slaves baut bekommen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Johannes,



Johannes F schrieb:


> ..nur die analogen ausgänge fehlen, was hast du damit vor?..


Die würde ich zum Ansteuern von Heiz- und Kühlventilen benötigen.

Inzwischen habe ich Raumbediengeräte gefunden, die meine Anforderungen erfüllen. Die Schnittstelle ist zwar RS485-Modbus, was jedoch garnicht so nachteilig wäre. Zum einen vereinfacht es die Verkabelung und den Anschluss erheblich. Zum anderen würden Anybus-Gateways (Modbus-->DP) die notwendigen Repeater ersetzen. Die Dinger gibt es mit Modbus noch nicht sehr lange. Zu finden unter www.thermokon.de (mit Preisliste).

Jedoch hat es sich für mich erledigt. Den Zuschlag hat mein Kollege mit dem Desigo PX bekommen. Der Junge versaut mir noch die Norm :evil: . Zugegeben, für eine very-special-S7 Lösung war das Projekt ja auch zu simpel  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Johannes F (21 Dezember 2008)

das produkt von thermokon macht einen guten eindruck, profibus ist doch auch eigentlich rs485 also wir haben einfach den bus miteinander verbunden und fertig, z.z. ohne widerstände kein problem.


----------



## Johannes F (27 Dezember 2008)

Mein Kumpel der die Hardware entwickelt ist gerade dabei einen Stellantrieb zu entwickeln, er hat vor folgende Features zu implementieren:
Stromversorgung: 8 bis 40V DC
Versionen/Ansteuerung: 
- PWM 1 bis 1000Hz (24V kompatibel)
- Analog 0 bis 10V (0 bis 100%)
- Analog 2 bis 10V (0 bis 100%)
- Analog 10 bis 0V (0 bis 100%)
- Analog 10 bis 2V (0 bis 100%)
- RS-232 mit ASCII Protokoll

1 Schaltausgang. Ausgang wird geschlossen wenn Ventil geöffnet ist (z.B. für Umwälzpumpe)
1 Schalteingang. Bei Ansteuerung wird Ventil geschlossen (z.B. für Fensterkontakt)

Befestigung: M30x1,5mm Überwurfmutter
Ventilhub: 5,5mm

Da die Entwicklung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, wäre es auch interessant ob jemand noch Ideen für Features hat die man implementieren sollte. 
Beim Schaltausgang ist er z.B. noch nicht sicher ob man Open Collector machen soll oder direkt 0/5V. er denkt die SPS Fraktion wir wollen wahrscheinlich lieber 24V Schalten (Open Collector)?

Lieferbar wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende Q1 2009


----------



## Johannes F (16 März 2009)

hatte mal etwas an der visu für die bude gebastelt. die runtime habe ich im simulator laufen lassen und davon ein video gemacht. wichtig ist das man sich das video ganz ganz langsam anschaut, jeden frame.


----------



## hausenm (16 März 2009)

Hallo Johannes F.
hatten Interfaces von Hilscher genommen. Konfigurierbar über fertige Datenbanken, einfaches download auf die ASICS. Die Kommunikation war dann kein Problem mehr, da die Konfig nur den E/A Bereich betrifft.
Gruß


----------



## Zottel (17 März 2009)

Johannes F schrieb:


> Beim Schaltausgang ist er z.B. noch nicht sicher ob man Open Collector machen soll oder direkt 0/5V. er denkt die SPS Fraktion wir wollen wahrscheinlich lieber 24V Schalten (Open Collector)?


Denkt auch an die Betriebssicherheit. Einige 24-Netzteile bringen locker 32V im Leerlauf. Das muß der OC-Ausgang aushalten. Weiter sollte eine Freilaufdiode integriert werden, es könnte ja jemand induktive Lasten dranhängen.
Schließlich kann aus irgendeinem Grund bei einem nach 0V schaltenden OC-Ausgang die Masse unterbrochen werden, sei es durch einen schlechten Module-Steckverbinder oder weil der Transistor "zusammenschmilzt". In diesem Fall können an die 24V am Basisanschluß anliegen und die vorgeschaltete Logik zerstören.


----------



## Johannes F (21 Januar 2010)

Nun sind die ersten für unsere Profibusinterfaces der Hausautomation in endgültiger und getesteter Version fertig. Das abgebildete Modul dient als eine art Anschaltbaugruppe, es verbindet z.B. die dimmer- und Audiomodule über einen Rückwandbus. Das Modul verwaltet die Profibuskommunikation, verbaut wird es in dem Schaltschrank bzw. bei bedarf in Unterverteilungen einzelner Etagen.
Von den anderen Modulen wird es in kürze auch Bilder geben.
:s18::s18:


----------



## poppycock (21 Januar 2010)

Sehr gutes Projekt! Gefällt mir außerodentlich gut! Respekt!
Wo hast du denn das Gehäuse für die Unterverteilung her?


----------



## Johannes F (21 Januar 2010)

danke 

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=741838
http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=741852


----------



## Johannes F (15 März 2010)

nun sind auch die 6-fach dimmer mit je 300W pro kanal fertig


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Sieht ja richtig gut und professionell aus. Lötet ihr die Platinen eigentlich selbst?


----------



## mst (15 März 2010)

Hallo Johannes F,

also ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. - Wie sieht es den mit verkauf aus?


----------



## IBFS (15 März 2010)

mst schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes F,
> 
> also ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. - Wie sieht es den mit verkauf aus?


 
... diese Frage stellt sich mir auch!

Gruß


----------



## Johannes F (15 März 2010)

> Lötet ihr die Platinen eigentlich selbst?


sicher alles deutsche handarbeit 



> Wie sieht es den mit verkauf aus?


mmm, müssen mal schauen, vermutlich schon aber erst wenn wir die sache mal einige monate im betrieb hatten, nicht das wir/ihr später damit ärger haben/habt.

danke für das lob, machen das auch alles nur nebenbei deshalb dauert es eben auch


----------



## edison (15 März 2010)

Respekt, meine Hochachtung für dieses Projekt.

Sicherlich finden sich dafür Interessenten, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Johannes F (27 Mai 2010)

haben seit zwei monaten unsere profibus slave in betrieb und bis jetzt ohne störungen. nur für die visu des touch-display habe ich noch keine zeit. aber sonst ist alles prima am laufen


----------



## Johannes F (4 November 2010)

die profibus slaves funktionieren immer noch 
das projekt ist immer noch eine baustelle, die abdeckungen für die display's sind immer noch nicht gefrässt  und die visu ist auch noch nicht fertig. wie es eben so ist mit ferierabend projekten.
es wir noch ein neues haussteuerungs- und hausautomations- projekthttp://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13211 geben. die slaves werden nun anders aussehen und viel über i2c laufen. es werden vermutlich originale gira eib taster genommen nur die elektronik ist eben was eignes. ob hier eine sps zum einsatz kommt ist auch noch nicht sicher


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2010)

Gibt's da eigentlich auch genauere Unterlagen dazu oder ist das alles geheim? Mich würde speziell die Dimmergeschichte interessieren, allerdings käme bei mir kein Profibus in Frage, 0-10V wäre da schon besser, müsste ich also anpassen. Schaltplan und Stückliste sowie Sourcecode vom µC (falls in Assembler programmiert) wäre genial. Fertige Dimmer sind entweder zu groß oder zu teuer oder beides in Kombination.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Gibt's da eigentlich auch genauere Unterlagen dazu oder ist das alles geheim? Mich würde speziell die Dimmergeschichte interessieren, allerdings käme bei mir kein Profibus in Frage, 0-10V wäre da schon besser, müsste ich also anpassen. Schaltplan und Stückliste sowie Sourcecode vom µC (falls in Assembler programmiert) wäre genial. Fertige Dimmer sind entweder zu groß oder zu teuer oder beides in Kombination.



Link aus dem Microcontroler.net Board:
http://www.see-solutions.de/projekte/projekte.htm


----------



## Johannes F (5 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Link aus dem Microcontroler.net Board:
> http://www.see-solutions.de/projekte/projekte.htm




ja genau das ist derjenige welcher die hardware baut


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2010)

Wie läuft das mit der Kommunikation? Ich gehe davon aus dass der Prozessor auf "SPS_Control" letztendlich den vom Dimmer anspricht in Form von Adresse und Wert, wobei der Wert dem Helligkeitswert entspricht? Oder gibt es da noch mehr Kommunikation?


----------



## Johannes F (8 November 2010)

also das funktioniert ähnlich wie die siemens et200... . die control macht die komunikation zwischen sps und dem rückwandbus. über den rückwandbus werden die einzelnen module angesprochen, audio, dimmer ... . so ein dimmer bekommt dann nur noch den helligkeitswert 0-100% von der sps, den rest macht die control. bei audio ist er ähnlich, wenn die control von der sps die info gong bekommt, schaltet sie den entsprechenden kanal um und spiele das gong.wav von der sd karte ab. ebenfals können so auch die anderen audio kanäle umgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Johannes F (7 Mai 2012)

so es gibt mal ein bildchen, habe es eben auf meinem rechner gefunden. die entwicklung geht erstmal weiter, evtl. jetzt noch mit eib/knx schnittstelle...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2012)

Johannes F schrieb:


> so es gibt mal ein bildchen, habe es eben auf meinem rechner gefunden. die entwicklung geht erstmal weiter, evtl. jetzt noch mit eib/knx schnittstelle...
> Anhang anzeigen 17322
> Anhang anzeigen 17323



Beachtenswert *ACK*


----------



## wiesel187 (3 September 2012)

Tolles Projekt !!!
Und da es ja nun schon länger super läuft Frag ich mich gerad mal wieder wie es mit dem verkauf ist.
Rein Privat wäre das ne super Sache...... 

Grüße 
wiesel


----------

